# How to remove or otherwise deal with failing Behr DeckOver



## salseez (Jul 26, 2016)

We covered our deck with Behr Deckover and after the first winter it failed. We just sort of let it peel for a year and now we're ready to do something about it. I tried sanding it with the painteater and got through about 10 square feet in one hour, its about a 300 sqft deck so proceeding like this would take about 30 hours. 

What are the other options for removing this stuff? Can't find much online, lots of people complaining that they have the same problem but nobody describing what they did about it.
Is there a chemical stripper that might work? 
Would it make more sense at this point to replace the deck boards? They're about 25 years old and not in the greatest of shape to begin with...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Often people can turn their deck boards over and get a few more years out of them.

This might be an option.

I have seen too many nightmare tales for this type of deck treatment.

I went TREX years ago and it still looks as good as it did 15+ years ago. 

Mine was in horrible shape and falling down, needed rebuilt, so I just spent the $$ and quit having to mess with it too much.


ED


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry, I've heard of nothing easy; that's one of the knocks against the stuff - you can't remove it after it fails.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If the deck boards are 25 years old, its time to replace them.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Anyone I know of that had this type of problem with DECKOVER replaced their deck boards rather than deal with the near impossible task of trying to remove it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

As soon as I saw this type product come out I knew what was going to happen.
People where going to try and cover up rotten wood on there decks thinking there going to "save" money.
Just not going to happen!


----------



## salseez (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice everyone... sounds like we need to replace the boards then!


----------



## Goodday2 (Sep 2, 2018)

Product is horrid, barely got a season ot of it. Have tried paint strippers both organic (complete waste of money) and chemical (works poorly would take a month to get it off), sanding (long tedious). Since I am selling the house don't want to go the expense of Trex or equivalent, flipping the boards may be only option.


DO NOT BUY THIS PRODUCT.


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

salseez said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone... sounds like we need to replace the boards then!


If your boards were in better shape I might suggest finding someone in your area that does glass blasting like this:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/cate...asting-paint-coating-removal-689771114381837/

I know the guy who owns this company and he says that with the finest grade of glass he can get about a120 grit surface on decking.

I have a feeling that all this would do to your boards is chew them up, sad to say.

siffleur


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

stop buying "snake oil" paint products that promise to do everything! And try some boiling hot water on that deckover crap. I've heard it works pretty well. But of course be careful!


----------



## Brett S (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm currently struggling to remove the peeling Deckover from my deck. (I'm not willing to replace the boards because they are redwood and worth saving imo.) Paint stripper did not work on the Deckover. I also had only limited success with a belt sander. The best method I've found is an angle grinder with a "gator" brand sanding disk. These discs are VERY tough - not like the flimsy paper and velcro sanding discs. That said, it is long, hard work that is killing my back. Deckover was a great idea that ended up sucking in multiple ways. I'll be glad when it's gone!


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

SPS-1 said:


> If the deck boards are 25 years old, its time to replace them.


I just replaced all my deck boards. They were 11 years old and started rotting from the bottom. My deck is about 850 square feet. I did get my replacement boards from a lumber yard this time. I got them from a big box store last time and learned afterward the lumber yards have a better quality.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Deckover is a last resort to get a couple more years out of your deck boards. If fails, its time to replace.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Who doesn't love a nice deck? Right?, but I'm beginning to think that they are the biggest money sucker ever invented for a house. As I've said so many times on here, there's virtually nothing you can put on a deck that will last more than 2-3 years. I've tried everything from cheap toners to expensive stains, 1-star rated to 5-star rated, they are all next to worthless. The best option that will cost the least in the long run, is any of the trex type recycled bottle products. A small fortune to install, but, would save some money over time. Only maintenance is pressure washing every couple years.


----------

